# Black water after descale. Help!



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello!

I recently bought a 1998 Gaggia classic off eBay.

It seemed in pretty decent condition but I've done a bit of cleaning descaled it twice - both times after I've flushed a clean tank through the water has come out a horrible black (sort of) colour. After a few more pulls it starts getting clearer. Does anyone know what's causing this? I'm worried it's a problem with the boiler and I'll have to bin it!

Secondly, is it ok to drink from once the water has clearer out? It's only done this after each descale.

I've attached a couple of pictures to show.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What solution did you use to descale - citric or tartaric acid?


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Glenn said:


> What solution did you use to descale - citric or tartaric acid?


I used caly puff sachets as it was recommended I've just noticed it says not suitable for aluminium boilers! Oh no. What can I do?!


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

As I mentioned in your other thread...when buying an old classic you have to be prepared to get that thing pulled apart. Possibly the alu boiler is corroding...I think you need to check its condition.

Here is the video that will help you again:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It will be OK some some water has been through it. Mix up a solution of water and sodium bicarb (1tsb to 500ml), flush that through the machine a few times. Any Alzheimers as a result won't affect you until your 70+, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It will be OK some some water has been through it. Mix up a solution of water and sodium bicarb (1tsb to 500ml), flush that through the machine a few times. Any Alzheimers as a result won't affect you until your 70+, so nothing to worry about.


Cheers Dave! That sounds a bit more promising than I thought. I'm guessing if the water's clear it's OK to drink?

I'll take a chance with the Alzheimer's!


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> As I mentioned in your other thread...when buying an old classic you have to be prepared to get that thing pulled apart. Possibly the alu boiler is corroding...I think you need to check its condition.
> 
> Here is the video that will help you again:


Thank - sorry I did watch that. And I wasn't sure whether to post on other thread or here or start a new one. Not sure if the etiquette!

I was hoping I wouldn't have to pull the whole thing apart! I'm kind of hoping the black stuff came out cos I was using the wrong descaler for an aluminium tank.

I just want to enjoy a few espressos then I'll take the boiler apart! Just wanting to check its safe to do so?!


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha ha, if Dave says it's fine then it is!

Like you say, enjoy it and just keep it in your mind to open it up in the not to distant future.

I only say it because trying to save money I once bought a used boiler on ebay...when I got it there were big pit marks in the boiler wall and when I brushed inside a significant amount of black stuff came away.

It might be overkill but every 6 months I do a complete tear down rather than descaling. By using Volvic or whatever there ia virtually no scale to worry about.

But just enjoy the coffee for a bit the beauty of the classic is its simplicity....and if the boiler is a bit knackered you can always just get a new one for 50 quid or so.


----------

